# How much senna? Anyone try it in Natural Laxative (Gaia herbs)?



## colettewoolf (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all -- hope your Sunday is going well:I started a thread earlier about dealing with an acute (and for me rare) episode of constipation, due to a drug interaction. (My IBS is more often the D kind). My doc wanted me to take a huge dose of Senokol (senna), 15 tablets each morning for two days. He feels I should just clean everything that's stuffed in there for the past week out.I was leery, as was my GP, and so Friday night I took two capfuls of Miralax (osmotic laxative), and two more the next morning, and two more the next afternoon. The result was several modest bowel movements, but certainly not a cleanse. Some of you encouraged me to keep working with this, which I appreciate.But now I'm graduating to the Senna, in a new product -- GAIA Herb Natural Laxatives, which has 122 mg senna in each tablet, but also aloe and other herbs that are supposed to help prevent harsh cramping, which I dread.So I took four of those last night, had some gas and very mild cramps this a.m., and then a little bowel movement. Things clearly aren't shaken up enough in there yet, sigh. I just took another four this a.m. with large glass of water (I'm drinking it like a fish). Can I keep doing this all day with no ill effects, until something starts shaking? Is it better to move to the harsher stuff my doc wanted me to take, like straight senna (Senokot)? Has anyone ever tried a senna-herbal blend, or have another suggestion? I'm also considering a magnesium and herbs product called Constipation Stop -- anyone know it?I'm laying off the drug I think is causing it today, which my doc wouldn't like, but I feel like I'm continuing to constipate myself with it.......


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

HelloI have not tried the natural laxative you have mentioned.What about trying Glycerian Suppositries,did your Doctor not mention them to you?They might be worth a try.Good Luck.


----------



## colettewoolf (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion -- no mention of suppositories. He really wanted me to "nuke" it, I guess.I am now having some loose stools (not D) so something is moving. I may have to be content with a slow, lengthy emptying (I hope it's emptying!).the good news: Natura Laxative (GAIA herbs) trully is gentle. No harsh cramping (for me at least)....but the jury's still out on whether it will get enough out....


----------



## colettewoolf (Oct 31, 2009)

Just an update to you kind people who offered your advice on how best to do an elimination after a week of drug-related constipation.Yesterday I took several doses of Miralax, which got things slowly moving.Last night I took four Natural Laxative (GAIA Herbs) tablets, equaling about 500 mg of senna, some aloe & other herbs.This a.m. things were still moving, but slowly. I drank a lot of water, and took another six of the Natural Laxative tabs. A few hours later, bingo! Some painful cramps, but tolerable, and then my tummy finally started emptying what's been stuck in there for a week. I don't know if it's all gone, but I made several trips to the john. At one point I was really nauseous too and thought it was going to come out of that end also, but I kept it at bay -- hate upchucking.Anyway, I'm feeling a little queasy but generally ok. May add some Miralax tonight, for a little more gentle prodding.Everybody's different, but what this proved to me was that the doc's "nuke it" strategy of taking 15 Senekots two days in a row was an unnecessarily brutal treatment. I did it on less, and it was far gentler (thanks to the other herbs) than that regime would have been. He may feel I didn't go far enough, but I'm fine with it. Proof again that you've got to listen to your own gut!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

colette--so glad things are finally moving again for you. that's great--a big relief i'm sure. you are so right--listen to your gut!


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Pleased to hear things are gently moving along,hope you get full relief very soon.Its your body so you know best.Take care


----------

